# Andrés Iniesta



## O Animal (27 Ottobre 2013)

Secondo me è lui il vero giocatore più forte del mondo. 

Ogni pallone del Barcellona dal 2004 ad oggi è passato dai suoi piedi e il suo lavoro ha reso giocatori migliori i vari Eto'o, Ronaldinho, Messi, ecc ecc. Senza di lui dubito che avremmo la stessa opinione dei grandi talenti che sono passati dal Barcellona negli ultimi 10 anni, soprattutto vedendo quanto hanno reso senza lui (Ronaldinho al Milan e Messi con l'Argentina, no comment please) 

Senza parlare dei successi della Spagna che, da quando lui ha preso le chiavi del centrocampo, ha vinto 1 Mondiale e 2 Europei.

E' nato l'11 Maggio 1984 e a 29 anni, salvo gravi infortuni, lo possiamo tranquillamente ritenere la vera minaccia internazionale dei prossimi 4/5 anni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Ottobre 2013)

Fenomeno assoluto,una vergogna il fatto che,verosimilmente,finirà la carriera senza un Pallone d'Oro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Ottobre 2013)

Uno dei centrocampisti più forti di sempre. La sua intelligenza palla al piede non è umana, nessuno penserebbe mai ciò che pensa lui, è un visionario.


----------



## BB7 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Non ci serve abbiamo Montolivo


----------



## Snake (27 Ottobre 2013)

giocatore che a gettoni, una partita come quella di ieri col Barca non gliela vedevo fare da un pezzo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Ottobre 2013)

uno dei centrocampisti più forti di sempre che ha vinto tutto da protagonista e segnando spesso gol pesantissimi...gol in Semifinale contro il Chelsea 2009, gol in Finale Mondiale 2010, miglior giocatore degli Europei 2012, per non parlare degli Assist stupendi come quello contro l'Arsenal Champions League 2011, qualcuno nel Clasico ecc.ecc.
meritava il Pallone d'oro 2010 e gli potevano dare pure quello del 2012...giocatore che non sparisce MAI nelle partite importanti
l'unico giocatore che ho sempre rispettato del Barcellona
la Spagna dal 2012 è Iniesta...se farà vincere un altro Mondiale alla Spagna e danno il pallone d'oro a Messi non so cosa gli faranno all'Argentino


----------



## Hammer (27 Ottobre 2013)

Ha "appena" 29 anni. Può andare avanti parecchio ad altissimi livelli. Pazzesco che nel 2010 non abbia ricevuto il Pallone d'Oro.


----------



## Graxx (27 Ottobre 2013)

Il vero mago del calcio mondiale...


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

Giocatore totale, fenomeno.


----------



## rossovero (27 Ottobre 2013)

Il cavaliere pallido... Ma il discorso vale anche a parti invertite: le grandi squadre in cui ha giocato (Spagna e Barcellona) ne hanno fatto risaltare la classe. Se nasceva gallese (Giggs) o romanista (Totti) il discorso cambiava


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Ottobre 2013)

E' il calciatore perfetto. Non voglio sminuirlo parlando solo di centrocampista. E' unico, leggendario. Una fortuna averlo visto giocare.

The Illusionist!!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Ottobre 2013)

La differenza tra lui e Xavi si vede anche nelle interviste...Iniesta dopo Milan-Barcellona "Potevamo fare la differenza, ma il Milan s'è chiuso bene". Invece Xavi il solito arrogante "Meritavamo di più, abbiamo dominato noi tranne i 5 minuti iniziali".


----------



## mandraghe (29 Ottobre 2013)

Il giocatore più sottovalutato degli ultimi trent'anni!

Se dovessi spendere 70/80 mln li spenderei certamente per lui... 

cioè, per dire, questo qua solo in nazionale ha vinto 2 europei ed un mondiale...e tutti e tre da protagonista...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Ottobre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il giocatore più sottovalutato degli ultimi trent'anni!
> 
> Se dovessi spendere 70/80 mln li spenderei certamente per lui...
> 
> cioè, per dire, questo qua solo in nazionale ha vinto 2 europei ed un mondiale...e tutti e tre da protagonista...



e secondo miglior giocatore della Confederations Cup...nella Confederations Cup del 2009 non c'era...con lui la Spagna non ha perso per 5 anni


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Aprile 2014)

Immenso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Aprile 2014)

per quanto riguarda il pallone d'oro può ancora vincerlo...può vincere ancora Champions e Mondiale...pazzesco


----------



## hiei87 (2 Aprile 2014)

Immenso. Tifo quasi sempre contro il Barca, ma quando ha palla lui resto attaccato allo schermo in attesa di qualche sua magia. Anche stasera ha inventato calcio. Per me è tra i più forti centrocampisti di sempre...


----------



## tequilad (2 Aprile 2014)

Genio assoluto del calcio.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Aprile 2014)

Il cavaliere pallido!!!


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per quanto riguarda il pallone d'oro può ancora vincerlo...può vincere ancora Champions e Mondiale...pazzesco



E' uno scandalo, non può non aver vinto un pallone d'oro.
Se fosse dipeso da me gliene avrei già dati 2.


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Aprile 2014)

Irreale per quanto fenomeno


----------



## juventino (2 Aprile 2014)

0 palloni d'oro. Giusto per ricordarlo.
_Ehhhh ma Messi e CR7 hanno fatto 668965768858 gol, non puoi non darlo a uno di loro!!!!1!_ (cit. del tipico Messi/CR7 fan)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Immenso. Tifo quasi sempre contro il Barca, ma quando ha palla lui resto attaccato allo schermo in attesa di qualche sua magia. Anche stasera ha inventato calcio. Per me è tra i più forti centrocampisti di sempre...



idem...quando tocca palla lui rimango incollato

anche quando la tocca Messi...ma Iniesta è un altra cosa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E' uno scandalo, non può non aver vinto un pallone d'oro.
> Se fosse dipeso da me gliene avrei già dati 2.



già anche per me...2010 e 2012


----------



## hiei87 (2 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> idem...quando tocca palla lui rimango incollato
> 
> anche quando la tocca Messi...ma Iniesta è un altra cosa



Sì...oggettivamente Messi ha qualcosa in più e probabilmente è più decisivo, e i numeri parlano per lui, ma per me in valore assoluto non c'è tutta questa differenza tra i due, e mi spiace molto che lo spagnolo venga così eclissato a livello mediatico dalla pulce argentina. Anche a mio avviso almeno un pallone d'oro tra quello del 2010 e quello del 2012 avrebbe dovuto vincerlo l'Illusionista.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sì...oggettivamente Messi ha qualcosa in più e probabilmente è più decisivo, e i numeri parlano per lui, ma per me in valore assoluto non c'è tutta questa differenza tra i due, e mi spiace molto che lo spagnolo venga così eclissato a livello mediatico dalla pulce argentina. Anche a mio avviso almeno un pallone d'oro tra quello del 2010 e quello del 2012 avrebbe dovuto vincerlo l'Illusionista.



ma anche per rispetto verso i Spagnoli...non avevano mai fatto una Semifinale Mondiale e l'hanno addirittura vinto, vincendo 2 Europei...hanno il Record assoluto di imbattibilità (tipo 27 partite ufficiali, senza amichevoli)


----------



## hiei87 (2 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma anche per rispetto verso i Spagnoli...non avevano mai fatto una Semifinale Mondiale e l'hanno addirittura vinto, vincendo 2 Europei...hanno il Record assoluto di imbattibilità (tipo 27 partite ufficiali, senza amichevoli)



Infatti. Negli ultimi anni sono state più impressionanti le imprese della Spagna, che praticamente in competizioni importanti è imbattile dal 2008, che del Barca. E i simboli del tiki taka, che, per quanto possa non piacere, si è rivelato uno dei sistemi di gioco più vincenti di sempre, sono più Xavi e Iniesta che Messi, senza nulla togliere all'argentino.
Non voglio addentrarmi in paragoni assurdi e ragionamenti contorti, ma penso sia innegabile che, per quanto a livello mediatico venga spesso sottovalutato, se non quasi ignorato, Iniesta nella storia del calcio possa sedersi di fianco a leggende come Zidane, Zico, Platini e Rivera, ecc...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Negli ultimi anni sono state più impressionanti le imprese della Spagna, che praticamente in competizioni importanti è imbattile dal 2008, che del Barca. E i simboli del tiki taka, che, per quanto possa non piacere, si è rivelato uno dei sistemi di gioco più vincenti di sempre, sono più Xavi e Iniesta che Messi, senza nulla togliere all'argentino.
> Non voglio addentrarmi in paragoni assurdi e ragionamenti contorti, ma penso sia innegabile che, per quanto a livello mediatico venga spesso sottovalutato, se non quasi ignorato, Iniesta nella storia del calcio possa sedersi di fianco a leggende come Zidane, Zico, Platini e Rivera, ecc...



sicuro...ma chi sa di Calcio non sottovaluta Iniesta...anche Ferguson anni fa diceva che lui non è ossessionato da Messi, ma da Iniesta


----------



## Dexter (2 Aprile 2014)

L'unico suo difetto è che si butta appena lo tocchi,come tutti i giocatori blaugrana. Ieri con un arbitro serio avrebbe preso il secondo giallo per simulazione. Per il resto è perfetto,il Barca non può farne a meno...Ricordo statistiche dei giornali spagnoli che riferivano come il Barca soffrisse più l'assenza di Iniesta che quella di Messi.


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Aprile 2014)

Io tra lui e Zidane sceglierei lui a occhi chiusi,_ça va sans dire_


----------



## arcanum (2 Aprile 2014)

fenomeno assoluto....il Pirlo degli ultimi 5 anni in confronto è Muntari


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2014)

Il Professore, lui insegna e gli altri imparano.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Professore, lui insegna e gli altri imparano.



lui insegna ma gli altri non imparano


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Aprile 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lui insegna ma gli altri non imparano


Prendono appunti e poi non studiano


----------



## andre (3 Aprile 2014)

Quando è uscito il Barca ha giocato meglio. Ovviamente solo una questione tattica, però l'altra sera è stato così.


----------

